# HP Probook and HP lt4112 Gobi 4G Module

## mbaecker

Hello,

I have a question about the mentioned UMTS / 4G Module built into the HP Probook.

```
BUS 003 Device 003: ID 03f0:581d Hewlett-Packard
```

Using the qcserial driver I got some /dev/ttyUSB[0-3] devices, but none of them work for example via minicom. 

There also doesn't seem to be some kind of usb_modeswitch or anything about that module.

Running kernel is 4.4.3-aufs in 64 bit.

Loaded modules :

- qcserial

- usb_wwan

- usb_serial

Another USB Surf Stick plugged into any usb port just works fine.

Has someone any suggestions?

Michael[/code]

----------

